# Wrecked Exotics, Connecticut Edition: Audi R10 TDI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Perhaps you may have seen (on CBS) or heard, but one of the R10s wrecked fairly substantially at Lime Rock this past weekend. The R10 doesn't lend itself as well to a small tight course like Lime Rock as compared to its predecessor - the Audi R8. Spins were fairly common on Saturday, with both of the slightly tail-heavy R10 spinning off course several times as the drivers pushed hard to maintain the pace of the lighter LMP2s that tracks of this type tend to favor.
Late in the race, Marco Werner was coming hard into the final turn of the course - a fast right hand sweeper onto the front straight. We're told one of his tires became punctured, causing the car to spin and go tail first into the tire barriers.
I was standing on the front lawn of the Audi hospitality chalet when it happened just below me. I even had the camera out and was waiting for the R10 to come back around and stage a shot with the R8 road car in the foreground. I saw the smoke and the car sliding and raised the camera fast, traying to get the car in frame. 








What you see here is a train wreck of a photo, but it's the only one where I managed to get some parts of the car visible. Unfortunately, there was a large mature tree between my field of vision and the sliding R10.
We did get plenty of shots of the car in its resting place and its return to the pits in case your curious. For that, follow the link below to our Lime Rock gallery.
The sister car went on to win first in LMP1, and Audi Sport amazingly was able to repair the wrecked R10 in time to get it back out on the track and logging the minimum number of laps so as to not be disqualified from the race. Here's to the Audi Sport North America crew for working so hard so as to help the R10 to the end of the race. 
Gallery here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...0Rock
Audi Sport Lime Rock Race Report Press Release here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## Le Mans Champ (Dec 14, 2005)

I was strolling through the paddock when I saw the pace car come out, and started to count Audis. When after two laps the count remained at 1, I panicked and went back to the Audi camp. I spoke to a few of the guys and they didn't know much more than I did at the time, but I was there the entire time that they did the repairs. Here's a link to my webshots page where I have the entire series of photos plus some other stuff about the Audi crew.
http://rides.webshots.com/albu...rides
Unfortunately as Im writing this the photos are not in great order, Im going to attempt to rectify that today if I find the time.


_Modified by Le Mans Champ at 11:45 AM 8/5/2007_


----------

